# Testing pic post



## Flare (Dec 30, 2012)

Flare


----------



## Flare (Dec 30, 2012)

Flare


----------



## Flare (Dec 30, 2012)

Flare


----------



## thetrue (Dec 30, 2012)

Just a note, that first one doesn't look so kosher.... Haha


----------



## Flare (Dec 30, 2012)

Flare


----------



## Flare (Dec 30, 2012)

Wrong photo

Flare


----------



## Flare (Dec 30, 2012)

Flare


----------



## Flare (Dec 30, 2012)

Now this one I admit doesn't look kosher.

Flare


----------



## Flare (Dec 30, 2012)

Flare


----------



## Flare (Dec 30, 2012)

Flare


----------



## JordanD (Jan 6, 2013)

nice


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice presentation!  #2 appears slightly off plumb.  #8 LOL!  #10 needs leveling.  

Quite enjoyable!


----------



## Flare (Jan 6, 2013)

Designer said:
			
		

> Nice presentation!  #2 appears slightly off plumb.  #8 LOL!  #10 needs leveling.
> 
> Quite enjoyable!




Thank you Designer. These are some of my first photos in which keeping the camera level was a foreign concept. I'm trying to keep aware.


----------



## Flare (Jan 6, 2013)

JordanD said:
			
		

> nice



Thank you JordanD. Glad you like them.


----------



## Designer (Jan 7, 2013)

Flare said:


> Thank you Designer. These are some of my first photos in which keeping the camera level was a foreign concept. I'm trying to keep aware.



I find that it is nearly impossible to get it exactly correct, no matter how hard you are thinking about holding it level.  I usually just hold the camera as nearly level as I can, and then check them and straighten them later on the computer.


----------



## Flare (Jan 7, 2013)

Designer said:
			
		

> I find that it is nearly impossible to get it exactly correct, no matter how hard you are thinking about holding it level.  I usually just hold the camera as nearly level as I can, and then check them and straighten them later on the computer.



Didn't think of that, I'll give it a try. I'm a bit of a perfectionist so something that isn't straight will drive me crazy.


----------



## Designer (Jan 7, 2013)

Flare said:


> Didn't think of that, I'll give it a try. I'm a bit of a perfectionist so something that isn't straight will drive me crazy.



Me too.


----------



## Flare (Jan 27, 2013)

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0300004720/02/eosrt3i-eos600d-im2-c-en.pdf


----------

